

Artificial Intelligence Outperforms Average High School Senior - rpm4321
http://blogs.wsj.com/japanrealtime/2014/11/04/artificial-intelligence-outperforms-average-japanese-high-school-senior/

======
dreamweapon
Which says a lot more about our zombie-like ways of measuring "performance" in
human beings (and in high school students especially), than whether AI is
actually catching up on us in any meaningful sense. (If a high school student
bombed that one multiple-choice example, most likely it's because they were
fatigued at the testing process itself -- it's hard to imagine them making any
of the wrong choices given in an actual, real-life setting).

------
whitten
Contrary to my assumption that this is about people in the USA, the title
mentions "Average High School Senior" but means Japanese High School student
that is applying to the "Japan’s standardized college entrance test".

